# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.2 Is Released 18/03/2018

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update 18/03/2018* Software V1.3.2 *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Version 1.3.2 Is Released:* *[TRANSLATE]* Updated Auto Fix function for all android devices *[TRANSLATE]* Improved HTC translating *[ANDROID]* Updated creating dictionaries *[MTK]* Added Read Flash Firmware In Power Off Mode (Dump) *[MTK]* Added Flash Dumped And Factory Firmware's In Power Off Mode *[MTK]* Added Format Cache Partition In Power Off Mode *[MTK]*Added Format User-data Partition In Power Off Mode *[MTK]* Added Auto Select For CPU Type *[MTK]* Added Advance Format For Any Selected Partition In Power Off Mode *[MTK]* Added Super Fast Reset FRP In Power Off Mode *[SAMSUNG]* Added Direct Network Unlock Via Diag Mode For Qualcomm Based Devices (BETA) *[SAMSUNG]*Added Network Unlock Via UART (BETA) *[SAMSUNG]* Added Reset Security For (A - S - J - N and Docomo) Series *[SAMSUNG]*Added Reset EFS For (A - S - J - N and Docomo) Series *[SAMSUNG]* Added Read SPC (Service Programming Code) For Sprint Devices Via UART For (N - S - J) Series   *[MTK]* Added support (flash-read flash-frp-factory reset ) for these devices: VIVO-X3S W (X3S W 3G DS)
VIVO-X5 MaxS (X5 Max S LTE DS)
VIVO-X5 MaxPlus (X5 Max Plus LTE DS)
VIVO-X5 ProD (X5 Pro D LTE DS)
VIVO-X5S L (X5S L LTE DS)
VIVO-X5L (X5L 3G DS)
VIVO-Y11 (Y11 3G DS)
VIVO-Y11iT (Y11iT 3G DS)
VIVO-Y11iW (Y11iW 3G DS)
VIVO-Y11T (Y11T 3G DS)
VIVO-Y13 (Y13 3G)
VIVO-Y13T (Y13T 3G DS)
VIVO-Y15 (Y15 3G)
VIVO-Y15bW (Y15bW 3G)
VIVO-Y15cW (Y15cW 3G)
VIVO-Y15S (Y15S 3G)
VIVO-Y15T (Y15T 3G)
VIVO-Y17T (Y17T 3G DS)
VIVO-Y17W (Y17W 3G DS)
VIVO-Y20T (Y20T 3G DS)
VIVO-Y21 (Y21 3G DS)
VIVO-Y22 (Y22 3G DS)
VIVO-Y22iL (Y22iL 3G)
VIVO-Y28 (Y28 3G DS)
VIVO-Y31 (Y31 3G DS)
VIVO-Y31i (Y31i 3G DS)
VIVO-Y33 (Y33 LTE DS)
VIVO-Y35L (Y35L LTE DS)
VIVO-Y613 (Y613 3G DS)
VIVO-Y622 (Y622 3G DS)  
INNJOO-2 (InnJoo 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-5 (InnJoo 5 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 3G (Fire 3G DS)
INNJOO-Fire 2 3G (Fire 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Fire 2 LTE (Fire 2 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 2 Plus LTE (Fire 2 Plus LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 3 LTE (Fire 3 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 3 Air LTE (Fire 3 Air LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire Plus 3G (Fire Plus 3G DS)
INNJOO-Fire Plus LTE (Fire Plus LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire Pro LTE (Fire Pro LTE DS)
INNJOO-Halo LTE (Halo LTE DS)
INNJOO-Halo 2 LTE (Halo 2 LTE DS)
INNJOO-i1 (i1 3G DS)
INNJOO-i1k (i1k 3G DS)
INNJOO-i1s (i1s 3G DS)
INNJOO-i2 (i2 3G DS)
INNJOO-i2s (i2s 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 3 3G (Max 3 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 3 LTE (Max 3 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Max 3 Pro (Max 3 Pro LTE DS)
INNJOO-Note (Note 3G DS)
INNJOO-Note 2 3G (Note 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Note E (Note E 3G DS)
INNJOO-Note Pro (Note Pro 3G DS)
INNJOO-One HD 3G (One HD 3G DS)
INNJOO-One HD LTE (One HD LTE DS)
INNJOO-Pro (Pro LTE DS)
INNJOO-Two 3G (Two 3G DS)
INNJOO-Two LTE (Two LTE DS)
INNJOO-X2 (X2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max (3G (Max 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 2 3G (Max 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 2 Plus 3G (Max 2 Plus 3G DS)
INNJOO-Pro 2 (Pro 2 LTE DS)
INNJOO-3 (InnJoo 3 LTE DS)
INNJOO-4 (InnJoo 4 LTE DS)  
Huawei LUA-U22 TEST1
Huawei LUA-U22 TEST2  *[Android]* Added new languages and dictionaries:   
Afrikaans (Namibia)
Afrikaans (South Africa)
Aghem (Cameroon)
Akan (Ghana)
Amharic (Ethiopia)
Asu (Tanzania)
Basaa (Cameroon)
Bemba (Zambia)
Bena (Tanzania)
Bambara (Mali)
Bengali (Bangladesh)
Bengali (India)
Tibetan (China)
Tibetan (India)
Breton (France)
Bodo (India)
Chiga (Uganda)
Cherokee (United States)
Welsh (United Kingdom)
Taita (Kenya)
Zarma (Niger)
Duala (Cameroon)
Jola-Fonyi (Senegal)
Dzongkha (Bhutan)
Embu (Kenya)
Ewe (Ghana)
Ewe (Togo)
Estonian (Estonia)
Basque (Spain)
Ewondo (Cameroon)
Fulah (Senegal)
Filipino (Philippines)
Faroese (Faroe Islands)
Galician (Spain)
Swiss German (Switzerland)
Swiss German (Liechtenstein)
Gusii (Kenya)
Manx (Isle of Man)
Hausa (Latin)
Hausa (Latin,Ghana)
Hausa (Latin,Niger)
Hausa (Latin,Nigeria)
Hawaiian (United States)
Armenian (Armenia)
Igbo (Nigeria)
Sichuan Yi (China)
Icelandic (Iceland)
Ngomba (Cameroon)
Kazakh (Cyrillic,Kazakhstan)
Kako (Cameroon)
Kalaallisut (Greenland)
Kalenjin (Kenya)
Kannada (India)
Konkani (India)
Kashmiri (Arabic)
Kashmiri (Arabic,India)
Shambala (Tanzania)
Bafia (Cameroon)
Cornish (United Kingdom)
Kyrgyz (Cyrillic)
Kyrgyz (Cyrillic,Kyrgyzstan)
Langi (Tanzania)
Ganda (Uganda)
Lakota (United States)
Lingala (Angola)
Lingala (Congo (DRC))
Lingala (Central African Republic)
Lingala (Congo (Republic))
Luba-Katanga (Congo (DRC))
Luo (Kenya)
Luyia (Kenya)
Masai (Kenya)
Masai (Tanzania)
Meru (Kenya)
Morisyen (Mauritius)
*****asy (Madagascar)
Makhuwa-Meetto (Mozambique)
Meta' (Cameroon)
Macedonian (Macedonia (FYROM))
Malayalam (India)
Mongolian (Cyrillic)
Mongolian (Cyrillic,Mongolia)
Marathi (India)
Malay (Latin)
Malay (Latin,Brunei)
Malay (Latin,Malaysia)
Malay (Latin,Singapore)
Maltese (Malta)
Mundang (Cameroon)
Nama (Namibia)
North Ndebele (Zimbabwe)
Kwasio (Cameroon)
Norwegian Nynorsk (Norway)
Ngiemboon (Cameroon)
Nuer (Sudan)
Nyankole (Uganda)
Oromo (Ethiopia)
Oromo (Kenya)
Romansh (Switzerland)
Rundi (Burundi)
Rombo (Tanzania)
Kinyarwanda (Rwanda)
Rwa (Tanzania)
Samburu (Kenya)
Sangu (Tanzania)
Sena (Mozambique)
Koyraboro Senni (Mali)
Sango (Central African Republic)
Tachelhit (Latin)
Tachelhit (Latin,Morocco)
Tachelhit (Tifinagh)
Tachelhit (Tifinagh,Morocco)
Shona (Zimbabwe)
Somali (Djibouti)
Somali (Ethiopia)
Somali (Kenya)
Somali (Somalia)
Swahili (Kenya)
Swahili (Tanzania)
Swahili (Uganda)
Congo Swahili (Congo (DRC))
Tamil (India)
Tamil (Sri Lanka)
Tamil (Malaysia)
Tamil (Singapore)
Telugu (India)
Teso (Kenya)
Teso (Uganda)
Tigrinya (Eritrea)
Tigrinya (Ethiopia)
Tongan (Tonga)
Tasawaq (Niger)
Central Atlas Tamazight (Latin)
Central Atlas Tamazight (Latin,Morocco)
Uyghur (Arabic)
Uyghur (Arabic,China)
Vai (Latin)
Vai (Latin,Liberia)
Vai (Vai)
Vai (Vai,Liberia)
Vunjo (Tanzania)
Soga (Uganda)
Yangben (Cameroon)
Yoruba (Benin)
Yoruba (Nigeria)
Standard Moroccan Tamazight (Morocco)
Zulu (South Africa)
Assamese (India)
Azerbaijani (Cyrillic)
Azerbaijani (Cyrillic,Azerbaijan)
Azerbaijani (Latin)
Azerbaijani (Latin,Azerbaijan)
Belarusian (Belarus)
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
Bosnian (Cyrillic)
Bosnian (Cyrillic,Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Bosnian (Latin)
Bosnian (Latin,Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Catalan (Andorra)
Catalan (Spain)
Catalan (France)
Catalan (Italy)
Czech (Czech Republic)
Danish (Denmark)
Danish (Greenland)
German (Austria)
German (Belgium)
German (Switzerland)
German (Germany)
German (Liechtenstein)
German (Luxembourg)
Greek (Cyprus)
Greek (Greece)
Spanish (Latin America)
Spanish (Argentina)
Spanish (Bolivia)
Spanish (Chile)
Spanish (Colombia)
Spanish (Costa Rica)
Spanish (Cuba)
Spanish (Dominican Republic)
Spanish (Ceuta and Melilla)
Spanish (Ecuador)
Spanish (Spain)
Spanish (Equatorial Guinea)
Spanish (Guatemala)
Spanish (Honduras)
Spanish (Canary Islands)
Spanish (Mexico)
Spanish (Nicaragua)
Spanish (Panama)
Spanish (Peru)
Spanish (Philippines)
Spanish (Puerto Rico)
Spanish (Paraguay)
Spanish (El Salvador)
Spanish (United States)
Spanish (Uruguay)
Spanish (Venezuela)
Persian (Afghanistan)
Persian (Iran)
Finnish (Finland)
French (Belgium)
French (Burkina Faso)
French (Burundi)
French (Benin)
French (Saint Barth�lemy)
French (Canada)
French (Congo (DRC))
French (Central African Republic)
French (Congo (Republic))
French (Switzerland)
French (C�te d�Ivoire)
French (Cameroon)
French (Djibouti)
French (Algeria)
French (France)
French (Gabon)
French (French Guiana)
French (Guinea)
French (Guadeloupe)
French (Equatorial Guinea)
French (Haiti)
French (Comoros)
French (Luxembourg)
French (Morocco)
French (Monaco)
French (Saint Martin)
French (Madagascar)
French (Mali)
French (Martinique)
French (Mauritania)
French (Mauritius)
French (New Caledonia)
French (Niger)
French (French Polynesia)
French (Saint Pierre and Miquelon)
French (R�union)
French (Rwanda)
French (Seychelles)
French (Senegal)
French (Syria)
French (Chad)
French (Togo)
French (Tunisia)
French (Vanuatu)
French (Wallis and Futuna)
French (Mayotte)
Irish (Ireland)
Gujarati (India)
Hebrew (Israel)
Hindi (India)
Croatian (Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Croatian (Croatia)
Hungarian (Hungary)
Indonesian (Indonesia)
Italian (Switzerland)
Italian (Italy)
Italian (San Marino)
Japanese (Japan)
Khmer (Cambodia)
Korean (North Korea)
Korean (South Korea)
Lao (Laos)
Lithuanian (Lithuania)
Latvian (Latvia)
Burmese (Myanmar (Burma))
Norwegian Bokml (Norway)
Norwegian Bokml (Svalbard and Jan Mayen)
Nepali (India)
Nepali (Nepal)
Dutch (Aruba)
Dutch (Belgium)
Dutch (Caribbean Netherlands)
Dutch (Curaao)
Dutch (Netherlands)
Dutch (Suriname)
Dutch (Sint Maarten)
Oriya (India)
Punjabi (Arabic)
Punjabi (Arabic,Pakistan)
Punjabi (Gurmukhi)
Punjabi (Gurmukhi,India)
Polish (Poland)
Pashto (Afghanistan)
Portuguese (Angola)
Portuguese (Brazil)
Portuguese (Cape Verde)
Portuguese (Guinea-Bissau)
Portuguese (Macau)
Portuguese (Mozambique)
Portuguese (Portugal)
Portuguese (So Tom and Prncipe)
Portuguese (Timor-Leste)
Romanian (Moldova)
Romanian (Romania)
Russian (Belarus)
Russian (Kyrgyzstan)
Russian (Kazakhstan)
Russian (Moldova)
Russian (Russia)
Russian (Ukraine)
Sinhala (Sri Lanka)
Slovak (Slovakia)
Slovenian (Slovenia)
Albanian (Albania)
Albanian (Macedonia (FYROM))
Albanian (Kosovo)
Serbian (Cyrillic)
Serbian (Cyrillic,Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Serbian (Cyrillic,Montenegro)
Serbian (Cyrillic,Serbia)
Serbian (Cyrillic,Kosovo)
Serbian (Latin)
Serbian (Latin,Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Serbian (Latin,Montenegro)
Serbian (Latin,Serbia)
Serbian (Latin,Kosovo)
Swedish (�land Islands)
Swedish (Finland)
Swedish (Sweden)
Thai (Thailand)
Turkish (Cyprus)
Turkish (Turkey)
Ukrainian (Ukraine)
Urdu (India)
Urdu (Pakistan)
Uzbek (Arabic)
Uzbek (Arabic,Afghanistan)
Uzbek (Cyrillic)
Uzbek (Cyrillic,Uzbekistan)
Uzbek (Latin)
Uzbek (Latin,Uzbekistan)
Vietnamese (Vietnam)
Chinese (Simplified Han)
Chinese (Simplified Han,China)
Chinese (Simplified Han,Hong Kong)
Chinese (Simplified Han,Macau)
Chinese (Simplified Han,Singapore)
Chinese (Traditional Han)
Chinese (Traditional Han,Hong Kong)
Chinese (Traditional Han,Macau)
Chinese (Traditional Han,Taiwan)    Note: User Can Select Any DA File Manually For All MTK Features     *Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*    *DOWNLOAD SETUP DONGLE*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

